# where good place to hunt for dove in ND



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am new in ND I have five dove decoys I brought today and I never hunt for dove but sound fun. Where should I go for dove hunting and I am interesting thanks Billy


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Find water and a roosting area very close to most Ag fields and you have a good chance at shooting some birds.

I like to find a sunflower field and water and set up along the edge. I take only shots that will drop the birds in open area's and not in the field. Makes it easier for retrieval and the farmer happy too!

Do not shoot birds on or near power lines. They can be good indicators as to populations. BUt not shooting lanes.

Scouting tonight for geese I saw a few new spots to look at especially with my daughter.

Take bucket to sit on and relax and enjoy the day. Also remember to pickup the empty shells. This goes long way towards keeping area's open.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks and is it limited 15 dove per day?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

yep! 15 and a bag of thirty


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u lucky and I never get dove I went twice and nothing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Where have you been hunting? There's still enough around, better get 'em before they go.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

i tried to hunted in Beulah and nothing is lucky I have dove decoys. I wish I would get shooting doves before they go down...


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope to get Dove someday before they gone


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

oddly enough, I have seen quite a few dove lately.. yesterday my lab and i trying to find pheasant in a new spot i found, not only did he kick up about 14 birds, but also a bunch of dove. Didnt shoot any since im using 3 inch 4 and 5 shot, but maybe i should bring out some 7 next time. Should be a good day for the pheasants today, cold bitter, breezy.. cant get any better..
Good luck e1


----------

